# 거르지 않고 잘 거두다.



## 82riceballs

Hi guys,

I looked up the definition of 챙기다 in Naver's 국어사전, and I found this 2nd definition:
거르지 않고 잘 거두다.

What does 거두다 mean here? I know that it means to "harvest" or to "stop doing an action" but it doesn't seem to be either in this case 

I know that 챙기다 can mean "to make sure to eat medicine or not skip a meal" (약을 꼭 챙겨 먹어/아침 밥을 챙겨 먹어)거
Does 거르다 here mean to not "skip" e.g. a meal or something??

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Kross

82riceballs said:


> I know that 챙기다 can mean "to make sure to eat medicine or not skip a meal" (약을 꼭 챙겨 먹어/아침 밥을 챙겨 먹어)거
> Does 거르다 here mean to not "skip" e.g. a meal or something??


 It is actually the opposite of what you said. 거르다 itself means to skip somethining which you would normally do in a usual setting.


----------



## 82riceballs

I see thanks so much!!! So does 거두다 here mean to "properly eat your meals"??
거르지 않고 잘 거두다.


----------



## Kross

No, 거두다 here has nothing to do with having a meal. It is more like you do/finish something well that you are supposed to do rather than skip it.


----------



## 82riceballs

Ohh I see!! Thank you so much!!


----------

